#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  sem radicalismos

## irado

acho que um site feminino pode ser mais suave SEM PERDER O FOCO. Sempre haverão inconvenientes (eu mesmo sou levemente machista), mas o mais importante é que estes saibam que podem DIVERGIR educadamente, sem serem hostilizados - é questão de netiquette e civilidade. Eu SEI me comportar, seja num site, seja num encontro pessoal, sem hostilizar/ser hostilizado por posições divergentes e/ou DISTRIBUIÇÕES diferentes.

Qual o foco do site? até aqui, eu não percebi firmeza na proposta, me parece levemente sem foco. Help para mulheres? Bolas, mulheres e homens TÉCNICAMENTE são iguais, quando sua formação é similar. Lógico, alguém que venha (meninas) de curso de psicologia não terá o mesmo nível de um menino vindo da ciencia da computação mas, por outro lado, um menino vindo do curso de medicina vai "apanhar" tanto quanto aquela.

SE o site for para técnicos, não fará diferença o sexo de cada um (ou preferencia, se for o caso). Basta não se admitir coisas do tipo "alguém quer tc?" (risos)

----------


## 1c3m4n

É o seguinte, o principal foco do projeto das meninas é mostar para outras mulheres que elas podem e devem usar linux sim, que isso não é somente coisa de homens nerds. É fazer as meninas se sentirem mais a vontade para se mostrarem já que infelizmente sempre aparecem alguns babacas anonimos aqui no forum pra pentelhar....

----------


## slice

Ei 1c3_m4n,
e porque não barrar acesso anonimo aqui no fórum???
assim as gatas e todos nós podemos trocar mensagens sérias sem sermos incomodados...
se o cara precisar entrar no fórum, ele que se cadastre... é rapidinho...

E quanto ao site das minas, tem que ter um toque feminino sim, afinal meninas são sempre vaidosas e outras meninas devem se sentir em casa qdo visitarem o site...

www.girls.under-linux.org

Apoiado!

[]'s

Slice

----------


## irado

http://www.girls.under-linux.org/

site não encontrado  :Evil:

----------


## 1c3m4n

Eieieei calma ai, ninguem libero o endereço ainda irado, o cara q deu a sugestao do endereco ser esse, ainda num tem nda no ar

----------


## irado

> É o seguinte, o principal foco do projeto das meninas é mostar para outras mulheres que elas podem e devem usar linux sim,


é exatamente a mesma proposta do linuxchix.. e eu fui BASTANTE hostilizado na lista lá, por algumas pessoas (meninos inclusive) por causa de meus tags, que NÃO SÃO politicamente corretos - e jamais serão. É a esse radicalismo que me refiro, ao patrulhamento ideologico, da dificuldade de pensar diferente. Se a proposta for igual, com o mesmo modêlo de atitude, dispenso.

em tempo: tenho AMIGAS sérias, meninas, sim: Lulyis, Michelle, Nanda, Pri.. PESSOAS, que estão mais preocupadas com conteúdo (cooperação) do que com aparencias (tags mal-educadas).

 :Evil:

----------


## irado

> Eieieei calma ai, ninguem libero o endereço ainda irado, o cara q deu a sugestao do endereco ser esse, ainda num tem nda no ar



LOL  :Big Grin: 

afobado come cru.. nem que seja giló (argh!!)

:twisted:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Se a proposta for igual, com o mesmo modêlo de atitude, dispenso.


Ainda estamos planejando, a enquete só serviu para saber quais são as expectativas dos meninos deste fórum em relação a idéia de se ter um site de meninas dentro da Underlinux. Pode ter certeza que a idéia não é clonar a proposta do site que citou, muito menos encher de lacinhos e florzinhas nossos artigos.

Mas isso é coisa que nós vamos discutir. Pela enquete deu mais ou menos para sacar qual é a expectativa.

----------


## Fernando

Quanto a barrar acesso anônimo, a ideia foi discutida a muito tempo, e concluimos que nao era correto fazer isso, por enquanto nao tenho um motivo concreto em maos pra fazer tal coisa.

Quanto a sua 'tag' eu mesmo concordo que seja ofensiva e de mau gosto pra com as mulheres, uma vez que, sao elas que usam voce, e nao o contrário.

O endereço será: http://girls.under-linux.org

E o IceMan e a Sukkubus tão gerenciando ai o que acontece pela frente.

----------

Estou vendo o site por alguns dias e notei que as "meninas" só discutem sobre este tal site. Mas porque elas não discutem no fórum inteiro?
Só vejo mensagens delas aqui!
Pois se elas querem discutir sobre LINUX poderiam expor suas dúvidas e/ou idéias no índice de Adm. Geral.
Desculpa se estou sendo abusado no meu comentário mas apenas não vejo fundamento para tal. Porque estamos todos aqui para falar do código e não da cor que vai ter o site.
Até mais.

----------

Elas estão certissimas em postar os topicos aki, eh pra isso mesmo que eles existem, pra dividir as mensagens, se fosse pra elas postarem em outro topicos seria na parte de projetos da Underlinux. Adm em geral eh pra adm do linux.... num tem nda a ver com isso

----------


## Fernando

Eh, se elas têm duvidas, o certo é postar ao site todo, que até agora é o que eu tenho visto elas fazerem, já se o assunto é aparte, certa elas em utilizarem o fórum da GiRLS.

----------


## LenTu

meu burocracia eh um saco....
:twisted: 
num vamos hostilizar ngm pq as meninas kerem uma parte pra elas... q q tem ? q mal podi haver nisso ? seriaum agora.... acho o underlinux girls vai ser uma extensão do under original... naum uma parte SEPARADA do q jah si tem hj... ateh pq... as meninas nos tratam... e ateh onde eu sei saum mto bem tratadas aki... (ateh dimais ... ahuahuahau).... e naum teriam motivo nenhum pra abandonar esse forum aki... ateh pq.... postando uma duvida aki.... fika bem mais facil di conseguir resposta.... agora c por exemplo... "ah eu kero um tema do brad pitt.... alguem sabe onde tem ?".... perguntas do genero.... mas das parte feminina mesmo.... ou sei lah... marcar encontros delas mesmo... discussões sobre o espaço delas no linux... 100 os marmanjos atrapalharem....

dou apoio total a idéia... parabens sukkubus e ic3 m4n (q ateh onde eu sei num eh mulher... serah ?...ahauhaua ).... pela ideia.... 

:wink:

----------


## 1c3m4n

> dou apoio total a idéia... parabens sukkubus e ic3 m4n (q ateh onde eu sei num eh mulher... serah ?...ahauhaua ).... pela ideia.... 
> 
> :wink:


huaheuhaeuhaeu num sou mulher nao po  :Smile:  ateh meu lado feminino eh lesbica hahaha eu sei q essa foi ridicula mas num resisti  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Mas então eu to dando uma força pra mulherada agilizar um poko o site sim, agora tenho tempo sobrando  :Smile:

----------


## Fernando

Ihhhh Ice, te chamou de boiola ehin :P

Concordo, sem burocracias ;]]]]]

----------


## Sukkubus

Como o Psy já disse, nós vamos resolver isso juntamente com os responsáveis pelo endereço... o resultado virá depois. Ainda estamos resolvendo o que fazer, então esta discussão se torna desnecessária agora.

Mas aproveitando, acho que o pessoal tá confundindo um pouco as coisas. Este espaço foi criado para isso, bate papo informal entre meninas (e meninos, a esmagadora parcela do site). Nenhuma de nós discute assuntos técnicos aqui, para isso temos o restante do fórum. Se não participamos ativamente, pode ter certeza que estamos lendo (e participando de alguma forma, garanto).

Vamos ser um pouquinho mais tolerantes, ok?

----------


## ELsms81

Eu acho que alguns dos usuários masculinos daqui do fórum acabaram com a espectativa boa que a SUKKUBUS tinha ao criar um site de girl!!!

Ela pensava que daria pra conviver usuários masculinos e femininos numa boa, mas ela já percebeu pela enquete que vai rolar muitas "piadinhas machistas"...

Como ela mesmo disse: "O PESSOAL TÁ CONFUNDINDO AS COISAS!!!"

Aqui ninguém sabe mais do que ninguém, todo mundo lê o que o outro escreve, e isso que é legal, e tenho certeza que o público feminino lê o que o masculino escreve!!!

Gostaria muito de ver o site das meninas, se tudo der certo e se concretizar mesmo, eu vou passar lá direto pra ver como tá!!!

Fica aqui o meu apoio a SUKKUBUS e pra todas meninas...

Falowwwww...

----------

> Quanto a barrar acesso anônimo, a ideia foi discutida a muito tempo, e concluimos que nao era correto fazer isso, por enquanto nao tenho um motivo concreto em maos pra fazer tal coisa.
> 
> Quanto a sua 'tag' eu mesmo concordo que seja ofensiva e de mau gosto pra com as mulheres, uma vez que, sao elas que usam voce, e nao o contrário.
> 
> O endereço será: http://girls.under-linux.org
> 
> E o IceMan e a Sukkubus tão gerenciando ai o que acontece pela frente.


Eu estava discutindo isto com o ice, e apesar de contra...
Acho que é legal deixar esta opção ao usuário, assim, em tópicos como aquele da linux girls, onde só importam a opinião de pessoas cadastradas (no meu ponto de vista) poderíamos evitar o que ocorreu lá...

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Postado originalmente por psy
> 
> Quanto a barrar acesso anônimo, a ideia foi discutida a muito tempo, e concluimos que nao era correto fazer isso, por enquanto nao tenho um motivo concreto em maos pra fazer tal coisa.
> 
> Quanto a sua 'tag' eu mesmo concordo que seja ofensiva e de mau gosto pra com as mulheres, uma vez que, sao elas que usam voce, e nao o contrário.
> 
> O endereço será: http://girls.under-linux.org
> 
> E o IceMan e a Sukkubus tão gerenciando ai o que acontece pela frente.
> ...


O eu desta mensagem era eu....
ehhehe

----------


## Bios

Oi Sukkubus !!

To aparecendo de pouquinhuu por aki ... mas pode contar com minha ajuda sobre o site !!! :wink: 

Espero poder contribuir tb !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fernando

Bem vinda ao fórum Bios ;]

Bom Von, voce tem um ponto de vista justificável, mas como eu acabei de ler em outro tópico uma usuária nova disse que frequentou muito o site como visitante antes de se cadastrar, eliminando o visitante do site, agente elimina parte dos novos usuários, portanto, nao vou proibir nada por enquanto.

----------


## 1c3m4n

Não psy  :Smile:  o q Von ta querendo dizer eh verificar se tem a possibilidade de quem cria o topico escolher se anonimo pode ou não postar  :Smile:  não no forum inteiro

----------


## LenTu

"concordo em genero e numero igual"

:lol: 
frase sabia... ahuahauhauah

eh bem por ai msm psy... mta gente fika de visitante antes de se cadastrar mesmo... eu num fikei mto tempo ... ateh pq eu keria mi cadastrar logo na hora q eu olhei pro site.... mas amigos meus saum visitantes postam perguntas e tal... mas ainda num quiseram dar as caras....

:wink:

----------


## agent_smith

Também acho legal, pois afinal, pra nós nerds é bem difícil pegar mulher. Afinal, vamos conversar o quê com as donas?
"Como estão os teus logs?"
"E o crontab? Tá fazendo os backups na hora?"
"Olha, ontem tive que suspender uns usuários"


Agora, com essas minas, entendidas(na arte da computação), se pode falar outros assuntos. Assim como: Como é que eu faço pra invadir o backdoor ???

Coisas assim...

Hahahahahahahahahahaha

Bem vindas meninas... Uma boa adição... Tinha muito barbado por aqui... Já era hora... 

8) 

Abraços

Ps.: Quem disse que os CDF´s não tem humor?

----------


## epf

Acho interessante sim a criacao do forum..pq aqui no forum, o pessoal anda muito tecnico...as vezes, entra um iniciante aqui, e o logo vem os moderadoes: leia tal artigo; aprende a buscar; etc..etc..; entao, um site para as garotas, ajudaria nao tao-somente garotas, e tambem , garotos , que nao conseguem muitas vezes solucionar problemas simples aqui no forum..pois, so ha "experts" e seres que , abruptamente, adquiriu o conhecimento de hoje, sem ter tido dificuldades..etc..etc..

apoio a inicitiaiva..

abracos
atenciosamente
epf

----------


## Fernando

Entao Ice, é isso mesmo que eu quero dizer, nao é para com os outros fóruns, tanto que eu falei no femino: "novA usuáriA", é exatamente para as GiRLS que visitam e nao se cadastraram ainda.

----------

